# please test sooperlooper port



## mathiasp (Jan 31, 2012)

I just finished the port of sooperlooper, a live looping sampler. No midi, though 

I would really like you to test this, as it's my first port in ages. Works fine on -stable.

It needs vamp-plugin-sdk and rubberband, both also freshly ported (amazing packages, worked out-of-the-box)

You can get it via redports:

`svn checkout [url]https://svn.redports.org/mathiasp/audio/[/url]`

which will get you all three ports.

I'm especially interested into having this tested on FreeBSD 8.

Thanks, Mathias


----------

